# Configurer transmission



## Tibmac (16 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

converti au macbook depuis 1 semaine, je souhaiterais savoir comment paramétrer au mieux Transmission pour améliorer la vitesse de téléchargement des torrent?
Merci,

Thibaut


----------



## hippo sulfite (16 Mars 2008)

Comme déjà dit sur l'autre fil c'est là haut que ça se passe : Sous-forum P2P.


----------



## Alycastre (16 Mars 2008)

Depuis quelques temps, on est rentré dans l'ère du multipostage ...


----------

